# Κοινό προκλιτικό για ονόματα πολλαπλού γένους



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Η γνωστή ιστορία· το κείμενο σαν τέτοιο αφορά τις γυναίκες:

...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους παρά να τους αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού.

Έτσι με 'τους; με 'τις'; με 'τα'; τι θα βάζατε εσείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η γνωστή ιστορία· το κείμενο σαν τέτοιο αφορά τις γυναίκες:
> 
> ...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους παρά να τους αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού.
> 
> Έτσι με 'τους; με 'τις'; με 'τα'; τι θα βάζατε εσείς;



Το παράδειγμά σου έχει δευτερεύουσα, απρόβλεπτη, εξωθεματική λύση («τρύπα» που λένε στα σκακιστικά προβλήματα): «...παρά ν' αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού». Οπότε, προτείνω την εξής βελτίωση στην εκφώνησή του:

_...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους παρά να τους διώξουν για να μην πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού._

και περιμένω στην άκρη για άλλες απαντήσεις... :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Μα αλλοιώνεις το νόημα! Προφανώς δεν είχαν αυτή την επιλογή. Εκτός κι αν δεν σε κατάλαβα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2012)

Καλή ερώτηση. Για άψυχα πάει το ουδέτερο, αλλά για έμψυχα; Να τα αφήσουν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2012)

Λύση σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα θα ήταν τα παιδιά να φύγουν απ' την μέση (όχι κυριολεκτικά). Ας πούμε:

_...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες -και τα παιδιά τους- παρά να τις αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού._

Άλλη λύση είναι να στείλεις το αντικείμενο παραμέσα:

_...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις οικογένειές τους, παρά να αφήσουν γυναίκες και παιδιά να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού._


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Το 'πρόβλημά' μου με το 'τα' είναι ότι αναφέρεται σε γυναικόπαιδα ή σε 'γυναίκες και παιδιά' αλλά ότι η εστίαση της παραγράφου και γενικά όλου του κειμένου είναι στις γυναίκες. Παρεμπιπτόντως, η λέξη 'γυναικόπαιδα' δύσκολα παίρνει αντωνυμία 'τα', γιατί, όπως υπαινίσσεσαι, sarant, 'αποεμψυχώνεται' έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μα αλλοιώνεις το νόημα! Προφανώς δεν είχαν αυτή την επιλογή. Εκτός κι αν δεν σε κατάλαβα.


Νόμιζα ότι σε ενδιέφερε εδώ περισσότερο η χρήση του (δεύτερου) «τους» παρά το ακριβές νόημα. Τα «παρά ν' αφήσουν» και «παρά να τους/τις/τα αφήσουν» δεν νομίζω ότι απέχουν πολύ νοηματικά. Αλλά είναι άλλη αυτή η συζήτηση, οπότε αποσύρω την πρώτη μου παρατήρηση, για να μην μπλεχτούν τα θέματα.

Edit: Τώρα είδα την πιο πάνω απάντησή σου, Κώστα και κατάλαβα την έμφαση που δίνεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Χρειάζεται ένα «προτιμούν» ή κάτι τέτοιο για να μπει το «παρά», όχι;
...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να προτιμούν να σκοτώσουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες (τους) και τα παιδιά τους παρά να τους αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού.
(Καλό είναι με «τους». Το «τα» ή το «τις» περιορίζει τους ανθρώπους σε μία από τις δύο ομάδες.)

ή το ελαφρώς παρεξηγήσιμο:

...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες (τους) και τα παιδιά τους για να μην πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Δεν ήταν επίσης ασυνήθιστο, Έλληνες σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Εφόσον μένουμε στη συζήτηση του συγκεκριμένου, να εξηγήσω τι έγραψα, προφανώς ατσούμπαλα, στο #2 πιο πάνω.

Στην αρχική φράση, «...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους παρά να _τους_ αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού» η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το δεύτερο τους (το πλάγιο και μπλε), αυτό που μπερδεύει τα πράγματα, εδώ μπορεί να λείπει μια χαρά:
«...σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους παρά να _τους_ αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού.»

Δέχομαι ότι χάνεται μια κάποια έμφαση από τον λόγο, αλλά η έμφαση προκαλεί και το πρόβλημα που διατυπώνει ο Κώστας και δεν λύνεται απλά, ούτε με τη χρήση του θηλυκού, ούτε με τη χρήση του ουδέτερου τύπου, αλλά μόνο με γενικότερες αλλαγές στη δομή της πρότασης.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι, όπως ακριβώς είναι η φράση, μόνο το "τους" μπορεί να σταθεί. Ειδάλλως πάμε σε λύσεις που το αποφεύγουν, όπως η εναλλακτική πρόταση του Νίκελ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Που σημαίνει ότι, σε παρουσία θηλυκού-ουδετέρου, δεν απαγορεύεται το προκλιτικό να είναι αρσενικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Έχω κι άλλο παράδειγμα:
https://www.google.com/search?q="γυναίκες+και+παιδιά+για+να+τους+πιει+το+αίμα"


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Όχι, αυτό είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο (να 'τους' πιει το αίμα).


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Γκρρρ, δεν έπιασε... :devil:


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> Που σημαίνει ότι, σε παρουσία θηλυκού-ουδετέρου, δεν απαγορεύεται το προκλιτικό να είναι αρσενικό.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάθε άλλο παρά απαγορεύεται. Το γενικό γένος για έμψυχα (και δη πρόσωπα) διαφορετικού γένους είναι το αρσενικό, ασχέτως εάν στα έμψυχα αυτά περιλαμβάνεται κάποιο που είναι αρσενικού γένους.
_Είδε το παιδί και τη μάνα του, αλλά δεν τους χαιρέτησε_. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να βάλουμε "τις" ή "τα"; Μόνο "τις", στην περίπτωση που γνωρίζουμε πως το παιδί είναι κορίτσι και το υπονοούμε.


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

Το «να τους πιει το αίμα» δεν είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο, είναι κάτι νεφελώδες, είναι η παλιά δοτική αντιχαριστική, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το ζήτημα. Κατ' εμέ ζήτημα δεν υπάρχει:

σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τις ίδιες τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους παρά να *τα* αφήσουν (ή καλύτερα: για να μην *τα *αφήσουν) να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού.

... και δεν βλέπω λόγο για περαιτέρω συζήτηση.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> ... και δεν βλέπω λόγο για περαιτέρω συζήτηση.


Δηλαδή εμείς που το συζητάμε είμαστε...άλογοι;


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Εαρίωνα, εννοείς ότι θα έβαζες πάντα το τελευταίο γραμματικό γένος της σειράς των εμψύχων; Δηλαδή εξίσου καλά και "σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τα ίδια  τα παιδιά και τις γυναίκες τους παρά να *τις* αφήσουν (ή καλύτερα: για να μην _*τις *_αφήσουν) να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού";


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

Όχι βέβαια, γιατί είσαι τόσο δηκτικός; απλώς μπαίνετε σε μια συζήτηση η οποία κατ' εμέ δεν έχει λόγο να γίνεται.

Σωστά Θέμη. Πολύ σωστά*,* Θέμη!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 13, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη. Ένα ουδέτερο _τα_ αποδυναμώνει την πρόταση στο πρώτο σκέλος (τις γυναίκες) και δίνει άνιση έμφαση στα παιδιά. Το αρσενικό, μας αρέσει-δε μας αρέσει, καλύπτει και τους δύο. Έστω και εξαφανίζοντάς τους. :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Σωστά Θέμη. Πολύ σωστά*,* Θέμη!


Άσχετο, αλλά καταγγέλλω τον Εαρίωνα για κομματικό επαμφοτερισμό.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Η αναπόφευκτη ερώτηση: Τι θα βάζατε στη φράση "Είδε τον Νίκο και την Ελένη και _ χαιρέτησε"; Όποιος θα έβαζε "την" (και για τους δύο!) ή "τις" να σηκώσει το χέρι του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Μπέρνη και τον Θέμη. Προβληματίστηκα με αυτά που λέει ο Εαρίωνας πριν αποφασίσω ότι δεν μου πάει το ουδέτερο _τα_ — τόσο πολύ δεν μου πάει που θα έλεγα ακόμα και το παρακάτω:

σύζυγοι και πατεράδες να σκοτώνουν τα γυναικόπαιδα για να μην τους αφήσουν να πέσουν στα χέρια του εχθρού :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τι θα βάζατε στη φράση "Είδε τον Νίκο και την Ελένη και _ χαιρέτησε"; Όποιος θα έβαζε "την" (και για τους δύο!) ή "τις" να σηκώσει το χέρι του.


Ή, στη φράση: «Είδε την Ελένη με τα αγόρια της και __ χαιρέτησε, όλ__ μαζί»;


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με...τον εαυτό μου, και επίσης με τη _Γραμματική της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_ των Holton_Mackridge_Φιλιππάκη-Warburton, όπου διαβάζω, στη σελ. 472 (Συμφωνία μεταξύ κατηγορουμένου και υποκειμένου ή αντικειμένου):

Όταν *δύο ή περισσότερα* ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν *ανθρώπινες οντότητες* διαφορετικού γένους έχουν ένα μόνο κατηγορούμενο που δεν περιλαμβάνει ουσιαστικό, το κατηγορούμενο αυτό εμφανίζεται κανονικά στον πληθυντικό του αρσενικού:

(17) Οι γυναίκες (θηλ. ονομ. πληθ.) και τα παιδιά (ουδ. ονομ. πληθ.) να είναι έτοιμοι (αρσ. ονομ. εν.)

Θα μου πεις: γιατί τότε άνοιξες το νήμα; Πρώτον, γιατί βαριόμουν να κοιτάξω και να ψάξω πρώτα τη γραμματική, που δεν ήξερα αν και πού θα το βρω κιόλας. Δεύτερον, γιατί, παρότι όπως έχω πει επανειλημμένα τη συγκεκριμένη Γραμματική την εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ (ελάχιστες ενστάσεις έχω σε ελάχιστα σημεία), πάντοτε εμπιστεύομαι εξίσου ή μάλλον περισσότερο τη διαίσθηση των ιθαγενών ομιλητών, πάνω στην οποία άλλωστε οικοδομείται κάθε γραμματική, και άρα είπα να μη μείνω στη δική μου προσωπική διαίσθηση αλλά να το συζητήσουμε.

Η Γραμματική συνεχίζει (ό.π.)

Όταν το κατηγορούμενο αναφέρεται σε δύο ή περισσότερα ουσιαστικά ενικού διαφορετικών γενών, τα οποία δεν δηλώνουν ανθρώπινες οντότητες, εμφανίζεται κανονικά στον πληθυντικό του ουδετέρου (18):

(18) Ο κομμουνισμός (αρσ. εν.) και η ελεύθερη αγορά (θηλ. εν.) είναι ασυμβίβαστα (ουδ. πληθ.)

Όταν ένα κατηγορούμενο αναφέρεται σε δύο ή περισσότερα ουσιαστικά πληθυντικού αριθμού αλλά διαφορετικού γένους, τα οποία δε δηλώνουν ανθρώπινες οντότητες, μπορεί να εμφανίζεται είτε στον πληθυντικό ουδετέρου είτε στο γένος του πλησιέστερου ουσιαστικού:

(19) Οι δρόμοι (αρσ. ονομ. εν.) και οι πλατείες (θηλ. ονομ. εν.) ήταν γεμάτες (θηλ. ονομ. πληθ.)/γεμάτα (ουδ. ονομ. πληθ.) κόσμο.

Οι ίδιοι κανόνες ισχύουν και για το γένος των κλιτικών στις δομές κλιτικού διπλασιασμού (βλ. επίσης Μέρος Γ, Ενότητα 5.4.3.3):

(20) Τον Πέτρο (αρσ. εν.) και τη Μαρία (θηλ. εν.) τους (αρσ. πληθ.) θεωρώ φίλους μου.
(21) Τις γυναίκες (θηλ. πληθ.) και τα παιδιά (ουδ. πληθ.) τούς (αρσ. πληθ.) είδα το πρωί.
(22) Τον έρωτα (αρσ. εν.) και την επιθυμία (θηλ. εν.) τα (ουδ. πληθ.) θεωρεί κορύφωμα της φιλίας.
(23) Τους δρόμους (αρσ. εν.) και τις πλατείες (θηλ. πληθ.) δεν τις (θηλ. πληθ.)/τα (ουδ. πληθ.) είδα.

Ωστόσο στις περιπτώσεις όπου το αντικείμενο περιλαμβάνει ένα θηλυκό και ένα ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό που δηλώνουν ανθρώπινες οντότητες, (όπως στο 21), η κλιτική αντωνυμία μπορεί να εμφανίζεται στο ουδέτερο γένος (_τα_ σ' αυτή την περίπτωση), προκειμένου να συμφωνεί με το πλησιέστερο ουσιαστικό.

Να λοιπόν που υπάρχει ψωμί για όλους!


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2012)

Και μια και μίλησα για ενστάσεις, στα (19) και (23) θα προσέθετα ένα 'γεμάτους' κι ένα 'τους', αντίστοιχα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2012)

Eγώ συμφωνώ με τον εάριον, δεν με πείθετε. Επιπρόσθετα το _τους_ με μπερδεύει εδώ γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι τα γυναικόπαιδα δεν αφήνουν τους άντρες να κλπ κλπ.


----------

